# 1930's Whizzer



## vintageheidibug (Jun 26, 2014)

I bought this Whizzer from a guy. I was going to use it in an yard art project but some have told me to sell it to someone that would want to restore it. It's missing the tank, crank set & motor. Is anyone interested in it?


----------



## bike (Jun 26, 2014)

*INterested!*

plz pm or xhtc@yahoo.com thanks


----------



## vintageheidibug (Jun 26, 2014)

*130's Whizzer*

I live in Utah.


----------



## bike (Jun 26, 2014)

*No auctions on the CABE must have price to be for sale*



vintageheidibug said:


> I live in Heber City, Utah. I will sell it to the person offering the highest price. Thx.




try ebay


----------



## Curtis Washington (Aug 18, 2016)

Looks like a 50's frame.


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 18, 2016)

Price determines interest.
Bike is not 1930s....more like 50's


----------



## Vincer (Aug 19, 2016)

Difficult to tell exactly from the one picture posted but it is a 1948 - 1950 Pacemaker.

Vince


----------

